# Problems with this weeks TUG Newsletter



## dioxide45 (Nov 18, 2017)

This week when trying to access the Court requiring sale of Timeshare and has incorrect value? link in the TUG Newsletter, the sablemadmimi.com was blocked by McAfee. I accepted the risk, but now it says that the page I was looking for does not exist and I am redirected to a search function through my ISP/Yahoo.

The other links to threads on the forum in the newsletter are working, just not the one linked above.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 18, 2017)

interesting, i cannot reproduce the problem on any of my browsers 

http://sable.madmimi.com/c/30708?id=4538974.25772.1.2e6dc995b7398cf6877e99276701b9cf


the direct link is here:

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/court-is-requiring-me-to-sell-timeshare.265112/


----------



## klpca (Nov 18, 2017)

Works fine for me too. I'm using chrome.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 18, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> interesting, i cannot reproduce the problem on any of my browsers
> 
> http://sable.madmimi.com/c/30708?id=4538974.25772.1.2e6dc995b7398cf6877e99276701b9cf
> 
> ...


Brian, your link has a period (.) between sable and madmimi. It doesn't look like mine does.

Here is a direct copy of the shortcut from the email I received.

http://sablemadmimi.com/c/30708?id=4539164.25772.1.e6fa5de21cebd51fd7c65ff87cf29635


----------



## klpca (Nov 18, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Brian, your link has a period (.) between sable and madmimi. It doesn't look like mine does.
> 
> Here is a direct copy of the shortcut from the email.
> 
> http://sablemadmimi.com/c/30708?id=4539164.25772.1.e6fa5de21cebd51fd7c65ff87cf29635


hovering over the link in the newsletter, I can see the period. Hovering over the link in your first post, I can see that it is missing. So odd that yours is missing!


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 18, 2017)

Brian, I forwarded you the newsletter that I received.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 18, 2017)

I forwarded that to the madmimi tech people, will see what they say.


----------

